# New tank



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

We started our tank 6 weeks ago.... its a 36 gallon tank - added some fish and to date we have HIGH nitrites and HIGH nitrates.... they wont seem to come down! Even after 50% water changes the numbers barely move.... As far as I read it I was sopose to get high ammonia - which we did - then on to high nitritres and then high nitrates... Am I Sopose to have High nitrites AND nitrates at the same time? We have 2 filters on the tank the one that came with the tank set up and a fluval ... Anyways I guess my husband thought that he should change the filter last week on the ONE filter (the one that came with the tank)... (which I think was a mistake) anyways are we stuck in this high nitrites/nitrates now - or are we close to the end... I phoned around to one of the pets stores and he told me I should only be doing a 25% water change per week? And he also said we should be vaccuming the gravel - which we havent really? We thought by doing that it would slow down the process) We have been doing 50% water changes every couple of days.... Anyways if anyone can help us here it would be greatly appreciated... I want to get this cycle over with!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

your cycle isnt quite complete, dont change the filter! 
pick up a bottle of stability or other beneficial bacteria product from your fish store to speed things up if you want


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

We have been using a product called cycle.... but should we be doing so many water changes or just 25% ONCE a week? Are we close to the end here?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

You can keepup with the 50% water changes every few days, it will help. Just make sure you add chlorination to it ,unless you have the water sitting


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

So can I ask - is this normal.... the way I read it - especially the way they chart it - it basically looks like the nitrite is sopose to drop AND THEN the nitrates go up.... but my nitrites AND nitrates are high -even with these water changes they dont seem to go down....


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Basically your beneficial bacteria has not caught up yet. The more media you add the more bacteria you can establish. 

Keep in mind if you were to wash your media/filters with normal tap water, it's going to kill any you might have established.

This is a pretty common mistake for new people to the hobby, cleaning filter by cleaning it ALL. 

When you clean your media you want to clean it in your existing tank water...

what type of filters do you have, when were they last cleaned, what fish do you have..how many etc


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

In addition to the info above, please be patient, keeping in mind that it takes longer for the nitrifying bacteria that deals with nitrites, to colonize and grow to a sufficient mass to quickly reduce the nitrite levels, which may peak for a longer period than the ammonia. (More so than the bacteria that renders ammonia to nitrites). Your high nitrates level at the same time is a little unusual - perhaps the testing is at question ?
In any event, when the nitrite spike reduces, it can do so very quickly, like overnite.


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

> what type of filters do you have, when were they last cleaned, what fish do you have..how many etc


We have a fluval 205 and a aqua 30 (the one that came with the tank) (this is the one we changed - didnt clean, the filter on about 2 1/2 weeks ago) 
We have 2 pearl gouramis, 3 guppies, 2 plecos, 4 panda corys and an angelfish..... which I know I overloaded - should have did alot more reading before I leaped but the guy at the pet store told me it was fine.... all in a 36 gallon tank.... the tank is clear - oh, and I have 5 live plants in the tank....
I would say my nitrites are around 2.0 ppm (really hard to tell the purple is all pretty close in color, and my nitrates are around 20 - 30 ppm - every morning I check the numbers hoping these nitrites will turn over!!!

You know the hardest thing is - one guy says one thing - dont do water changes and another guy says YES do water changes..... so it kind of gets your head spinning being new to this.... I mean at this point I KNOW I over stocked the tank.... and I really wished I did the fishless cycle thing... (actually I have another tank which I AM doing the fishless thing - hopefully it will be alot easier!)

By the way - I REALLY APPRECIATE all your help/advise you have given me - while I try and get through this...


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

right if you want my two cents here it is. There is a product called stability that will lower your nitrates. If you have the type of replacable filter clean it with "tank water" once every couple weeks. Then after about 3 months soak a new one in tank water over night then put it in. If you do have high nitrates correct me if I am wrong I actually do not test my water but I do beleive its due to over feeding. So reduce feeding a bit to if posible. With a good water condition and buffer you should be good to go. Then the stability is good for huge water changes and or moving tanks.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

one more thing never ever put new media in at the same time as your doing a water change. You could have fish loss due to something to do with your biology. Hope I helped trust me I wish I had simlilar advice to this when I was just getting into the hobby.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there. Just keep doing a small water change every day or so and it will come down also cut back on feeding . When you say you change the filter what do you mean by that? DId you change the filter pad or carbon . Here is a help full web site . Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle and cycling. Methods for ammonia, nitrite removal.


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

> DId you change the filter pad or carbon


It was a combination filter/carbon pad in one....But we still have the fluval which has been not touched...


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me - when we are cycling SHOULD we clean the gravel or just leave it alone.... so far we have barely touched it...???


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess the gravel was clean when you set up the tank? If so, I wouldn't vacuum the gravel. It can't be that dirty after a few weeks. Unless you've been overfeeding, in which case I'd say to vacuum it. Most of the good bacteria is in the filter anyway, not in the gravel. You can wreck havoc in there by cleaning the filter in tap water as others have said, but not by vacuuming the gravel.

For feedings, it's better to give a little bit at a time rather than a lot in one go. Unless you drop sinking pellets in there, ideally you want to see the food all gone within less than a minute or so.

At this point I would actually stop feeding entirely for a couple of days. Your fish will be fine with that. IMHO there's more risk in overfeeding than in underfeeding for a few days at this point.

And yes, fishless cycling is a lot easier and safer when you start out.

Good luck.


----------

